# How much are your dues?



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in chicago and we just went to working dues and they went up significantly. It's almost 50 for a 40 hour week.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

so you're union dues are 200 a month?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a car payment!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

You know how good $50 a week would look in a 401k?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Our working dues is 2% of our gross ( annuity is 16% and vacation fund 8% so it is well worth it ).

Yearly dues are $390


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Working dues keeps the wheels turning. I don't mind paying it's part of doing business. I get a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

eejack said:


> Our working dues is 2% of our gross ( annuity is 16% and vacation fund 8% so it is well worth it ).
> 
> Yearly dues are $390


You forgot about your phat pension, probably around 20% of gross.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3% of gross pay and well worth the investment.
It's a very big difference here.
Puts me at least 100% more in pay than the non-Union get here. 
CL ads here are paying $12 to $15. 
They get about $6 worth of productivity and have to lock up anything valuable from their own guys.
Latin Builders, ABC and IEC got what they wanted :laughing:


----------



## dnigra (Nov 11, 2015)

hi..im going to get my first job in a local soon.can someone explain working dues...nj local 102

ty


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

4 1/2%


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

dnigra said:


> hi..im going to get my first job in a local soon.can someone explain working dues...nj local 102
> 
> ty


It's a negotiated percentage of your gross pay.
This pays for the people that maintain your standard of living.
Very much worth it.


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> That's a car payment!


$200.00 don't buy much of a car. 
How much do you pay monthly for medical coverage?


----------

